# Fiance Visa to FLR(M)



## uk-fiance (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello,

1) I am converting my fiance visa to FLR (M). It is my first FLR(M). For my fiance visa I i had a biometrics appointment in the US to take my fingerprints. Do I still need a Biometrics Residence Permit, before applying, during, or after? Very confused on the whole process!

2) Do we need to show joint financial responsibility? (Seems a bit counterintuitive to me as I can't work on fiance visa so have no proof of actually contributing money, although we do have joint bank account and joint council tax bill as proof of living together)?

3) It says on page 27 of FLR (M) that "Applicants who have not had leave under CHapter 8 of Immigration Rules before 9 July 2012 must provide specified evidence set out in Appendix FM-SE of the Immigration Rules (for further details see FLRM guidance notes) I looked at the notes, but I am still not sure what to provide, or if I have to provide at all? *I do meet financial requirment, I have applied after 8 july 2012


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

1) You will have your biometrics taken again as part of your FLR(M) application. 

2) You won't need to show joint financial responsibility as this is your first application for FLR(M) straight after your marriage. Your fiance would not have been in the country for very long and as you say, cannot work so cannot earn money etc. Proof of living together is for the second FLR(M) and ILR applications.

3) Your financial evidence will depend on what Category you are applying under / what approach you are using e.g. Sponsor Employment Category A or Category B? Maybe you are using savings to prove you meet the financial requirement? Self-employed? The evidence is circumstantial...


----------



## Picklez (Feb 18, 2014)

i don't have info for you, but as i'm in the phase of getting my application for the fiancee visa filled out, i just wanted to say THANK YOU for your signature. seeing all those dates of your successes- and particularly the date of your wedding-- has been one of the biggest boosts i've received in weeks. 
thanks, and congrats!!!!!


----------



## uk-fiance (Sep 9, 2013)

*Biometrics residence permit*

Hi,

So if I need to have my biometrics taken again, could someone explain the process and the time frame for the UK. I've clicked some of the links on the ukba website and they go nowhere.

Thank you!


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

From the FLR(M) Guidance notes: (http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/guideflrm1020091.pdf):

"Anyone applying for an extension of stay in the above-mentioned categories must apply - also on form FLR(M) - for a biometric immigration document, otherwise known as a Biometric Residence Permit (BRP). For more information about this, please read
Biometric Residence Permit on pages 6 and 7 of these guidance notes."

*- Applying in person (premium service applications)*
If you wish to apply in person, you must book an appointment. Your biometrics and those of any children under 18 applying with you will be enrolled at your appointment. You can book an appointment online at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/book-appointment.

*- Applying by post*
If you apply by post, provided the specified application fee has been paid, you will be sent a notification letter telling you to arrange for your biometrics to be enrolled within 15 working days. Currently, this can be done by booking an appointment at Home Office biometric enrolment centre (see 22d), or by going to one of a small number of Post Office branches.

See the guidance form for more info (http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/guideflrm1020091.pdf)


----------



## pram88 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello,

1) I am converting my fiance visa to FLR (M). It is my first FLR(M). For my fiance visa I i had a biometrics appointment in the US to take my fingerprints. Do I still need a Biometrics Residence Permit, before applying, during, or after? Very confused on the whole process!

2) Do we need to show joint financial responsibility? (Seems a bit counterintuitive to me as I can't work on fiance visa so have no proof of actually contributing money, although we do have joint bank account and joint council tax bill as proof of living together)?

3) It says on page 27 of FLR (M) that "Applicants who have not had leave under CHapter 8 of Immigration Rules before 9 July 2012 must provide specified evidence set out in Appendix FM-SE of the Immigration Rules (for further details see FLRM guidance notes) I looked at the notes, but I am still not sure what to provide, or if I have to provide at all? *I do meet financial requirment, I have applied after 8 july 2012


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP

HI, 
1. You will have your bimetrics taken.

2.Yes you need to show the financial requirement otherwise your application will be on hold until the court decides for the further financial requirements. As part of the process you need show that you are living together. 

3. You need to provide all the requirements in the FLR(M) form e.g life in uk test, whether the realtion is genuine or not eg showing photograps together in group, financial requirement, marriage certificate, etc.


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Life in the UK Test is for Settlement (ILR) applications. Also, you only need proof of living together if this is your second FLR(m) application.

The FLR(M) application states you only have to give proof of living together if you are an "Unmarried and same-sex partners (and any spouse or civil partner who has completed 2 years’ leave in that 
category but is applying for an extension of stay rather than indefinite leave to remain)".

Because this is your first FLR(M) application and you have only recently got married, you don't need to supply the document listed in section 12. And as I said before, I don't think joint financial responsibility applies on the first FLR(M) application either because your fiance has not been long in the UK and not able to work


----------



## uk-fiance (Sep 9, 2013)

where do i go to edit my signature and how come i can no longer see it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Click on your username, click customize profile, click edit signature, and change thread display options.


----------



## dr shazia (Oct 30, 2014)

hi.. i came in uk as a tier 4 dependent partner in april 2013. now my husband is applying for ILR on the basis of 10 yr long residence. my question is how can i stay here in uk? by applying through FLRM. if yes then what i have to show financial or maintainnce?


----------

